# Installing central air & heat



## Salinas (Aug 28, 2008)

How hard is it to install central air and heat into a garage? I hate window units!


----------



## Animal (Aug 29, 2008)

You cannot because you run the risk of carbon monoxide getting into your home and killing you. Just a bad idea, sorry.


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 29, 2008)

I see no reason why installing the garage's own unit would be any more dangerous that installing it into a house, and if you use electric or a heat pump, there's no risk of CO.  If you mean a risk from tieing a garage into the main unit in the house, a simple weighted damper should prevent that.

--Bushytails


----------



## planedrifter (Sep 17, 2008)

How would carbon monoxide get in if you designed the output so that it can't receive input from the garage (some kind of metal flap that opens when air pushes it ?)


----------



## jams001 (Nov 13, 2008)

the post is wonderful thanks for your knowledge to post like this


----------



## Rickairmedic (Apr 13, 2009)

Installing a central system ( for your garage ) isnt that bad although it should be done by a professional . I will add here that it is against code completely to tie into your houses AC/heat system for your garage.


 Rick


----------

